# Suggestions welcome



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

Too wordy. Use bullets instead.
Dead foliage in the picture = thumbs down
Unkept louvers. Another negative on pic. ( at least crop it right? ) Photoshop? 
Headline off center. = boo! 
Phone number the same.
Need to choose better pictures. 

Anyone able to give that one a try is fine by me. 


It's a second draft. Comments welcome. 

http://fatherandsonpaintinginc.net/


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

This should be updated with quite a few pics and layout improvements relatively soon. In any event, some constructive criticism is much appreciated.


----------



## ProPaintcrew (Apr 25, 2011)

this sentence is way too long:

All of our work is permitted, our workers are insured and bonded, and all work is guaranteed because we only use the highest quality paints from the best paint suppliers in the industry like Sherwin-Williams and Benjamin-Moore because quality assurance and the finished product have to be top-notch.


----------



## ProPaintcrew (Apr 25, 2011)

maybe split it up, or maybe just try to form that sentence in to one clear idea of what your trying to say in the footnote.

i see a few points:
- you are permitted, insured, and bonded
- you have a guarantee
- you use the highest qualitly paints such as sw and bm
- your QA and finish product is top notch

all are great to point out.. it just needs to be easier for a lead to recognize at a glance


----------



## Harry (Aug 4, 2008)

FatherandSonPainting said:


> Too wordy. Use bullets instead.
> Dead foliage in the picture = thumbs down
> Unkept louvers. Another negative on pic. ( at least crop it right? ) Photoshop?
> Headline off center. = boo!
> ...


Slogans are nice but make it smaller and bring it to the left side of your name or the right side ...but don't center it...


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I think the OP is neck deep painting big beach houses right now. I have seen him more than once trying to hire painters these past months.


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

I was kind of looking to see the "Story" of the father and son, there needs to be some personality in this site IMO. Is there a need to have our "sales professionals" contact you? Whay not We will contact you...The contact page needs to just be "contact us" Bricks and Mortar stuff (names, address, numbers, etc., not another sales pitch on zero VOC, that is for another page.

PS I hate my site, I panicked when I deleted it by accident and made one up that sucks worse than the last one. As soon as I have time, I will surf ones I like and most likely hire RCON to do mine!


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

Ok so, here we are. I already have some thoughts such as.....


-Credit Card info smaller and more to the bottom. 

-The 9" roller in the top right corner needs to go away. 

-The selection of pictures rotating will be key and I would like to have a testimony next to each picture as it rotates. Or have both the pictures and the testimonials rotate even if they remain in the same location they are in currently. 

-Content to be included.... What is most important? This is where I am just not 100% sure of things. Keywords etc...

-I think the Free Estimate on top should be worded different. More like click here to set up an appointment?

-I like the subscribe option.

-I like the Blog capability on the homepage, I will see if there can be some intra working of a sort to blend with another place I will be investing writings into. 

-I made my first You-Tube vid last night. I want to have a link to that.

Guys and gals. Feel free to say whatever and don't hesitate to be blunt. Please I appreciate any time in looking at this with me. 

Going with a Wordpress


----------



## WarlinePainting (May 22, 2011)

HUGE improvement John. I like where this is going. 

I like the Why Choose Us but I would make the points shorter.


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

Good point heidi


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Looks much better, and i think your ideas are on track. What if you made those three blog posts categories? Interior, Exterior and Commercial? and just add posts to it?


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

First of all thanks for the edit. I will fine tune details like that later. I gave her a list of changes and am looking to just get the homepage up and running asap. Your idea is good though. I have provided her a link to a place I am preparing to do some blogging and am looking to be able to mingle the two together in some beneficial way.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

I would also italicize or quote the testimonial.


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

Yup I agree. She did note in her e-mail this was a draft to see what I think. I am sure is used to getting a change in direction with one idea to another so she isn't ready to make it live tonight or anything, rather just feeling me out a little bit. The testimonial you see just so happens to be hers. One of the things I am asking is to have a rotating testimonial from a few different individuals as well as the rotating pictures. I will have to see if that makes for too much going on at once doing it like that. 

I am very happy thus far she is pretty tolerable of me.

Question? I know little about this so forgive me but, am I understanding things correctly that wording on a homepage will affect search engines over time? Those are what everyone refers to as keywords?


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

Chris my Queen?... cough cough.... 

This is what it will be for the time being. Time will allow me to tweak it out and the other pages are being prepared in the meantime.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Thats really looking good John.


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

Yes, it looks good.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

It is looking better John. The logo needs work however, and looks pretty dated.I can help you there if you want.


----------



## WarlinePainting (May 22, 2011)

Liking it a lot


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

Chris I simply adore you thank you. Thanks everyone this is going to do for the time being. I am learning all about the time it takes to create things like this so no hurries really. 

Tommy, she is already creating something for a logo based upon a set of standards the company will operate by. I will explain after it is implemented and live. A well versed in business banker from up north blessed with with a few nuggets of advice I would be foolish to not follow. Mostly some of what you see the successful people here doing with it's own unique twist for this company. It takes time but I am getting there. 

The photos will be rotating as well as a few testimonials. There is a blogging section I hope to be able to link in with some other writings from people we know and trust from here. I will be discussing this option soon.

There are some things to tweak but I am anxious to have what is currently there now gone and replaced with this anyway. I am using too many other sources that lead to the company website to not change it asap. 

I am pleased with her work. I am sure many are like this but I tried hard to not be that difficult homeowner that couldn't make up their mind... She never once implied she was anything but happy to help. Her work isn't bad so far as I can tell either. 

It's like organizing a garage or toolbox or something. I don't want to keep saying now do this or that then now this again...... If I understand correctly I will be able to tweak things so forth and so on later anyway. There is more to do with pages for about us, one for house washing services, a gallery, etc.... It's a step forward.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

You are more than welcome John, it was a pleasure to talk to you last week and it sounds like you have some excellent plans developing. I think it is exciting to follow your progress and see the level of support and collaboration from the members here.:notworthy:
Another fine example of what PT can be used for.


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

I have made a few friends here it seems. Can't say I have found a better resource for me thus far.


----------

